# Toronto/Ontario: Looking for Adoption/Rehab/Rescue



## theshw (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello,

I found an injured baby pigeon about 6 weeks ago with a broken leg huddled under an overpass in Toronto, Ontario. The bird was probably around 2 weeks old at the time and is now ~8 weeks old. The bird has been hand-raised back to health and has a superficial limp. Both legs can run, walk, perch etc.

I am not the owner of the apartment where the bird stays and so there is a urgent need for the bird to be relocated.

I have no experience raising birds/pigeons and would like the bird to be safe and comfortable with a caring person and have a good life preferably with other happy pigeons.

I am willing to transport the bird in Ontario and provide feed costs. 

Picture: https://imgur.com/a/AItDzcw

thanks for your time,

- Thomas


----------

